# Polar Bear



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

How do you catch a polar bear? 


Cut a hole in the ice, place peas around the hole.

When the bear goes to take a pea kick him in the "ice hole"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

that's a goodun

I get it


----------

